# Taking the good with the bad



## gnappi (May 28, 2019)

I ALWAYS have my fishing vest on, ALWAYS. Why? I have lures, a line clipper, my Boga grip, pliers, sun and reading glasses, spare lures and hooks in it. Sort of a mobile tackle shop.

This memorial day was one day I did not. We went to my GF's lake just behind her house with a few dozen shiners which I very rarely fish with so I did not wear my vest. It was only a few feet from my truck, and we were using those tiny hooks... 

We caught a few nice peacocks, and LMB, and THEN moved on to a spur canal. I should have gotten my vest.

After getting a couple of fish, I wandered away from the group after switching to a Rapala type lure (The shiners were gone and I had to borrow the Rapala not HAVING MY VEST!!!) and to my surprise landed a nice peacock (not the one in the pic which was caught a few minutes earlier in the lake) but I digress.

Since I did NOT have my vest, or Boga grip, or pliers, I had no choice but to lie the big fish down and try and extricate the hook from his mouth. Just then the bugger somehow wiggled, and jumped up and dragged the treble hook into my three fingers whilst extricating himself from the hook at the same time.

So, there I was fish flopping at my feet, my hand caught in all three barbs bleeding like a pig. 

Fishing was clearly over, as I tossed the fish back in the first thought I had as he left my hand? I didn't TAKE A PIC of the fish that caught me!!

My buddy's wife is a nurse, so we patched me up, (some of you may know the drill on HOW we got the hook out) and I learned to never EVER leave home without my vest, as with the boga grip and long nose pliers this would have never happened!

I guess I'm lucky the fish freed himself it would have been EXCRUCIATING having the hook in my hand with him thrashing about


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2019)

OUCH! Reading what happened kind of made me shudder. 

You are consistent catching those peacocks.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 30, 2019)

I've always worried about something similar happening with a hooked fish...dang though... Glad your alright..keep an eye on those punctures though, I'd be concerned with infection with that water down there...


----------

